# Frage zu Fritz!Box DSL Fehler (FEC)



## dorow (30. Juli 2011)

Ich habe eine Frage zu diesen drei Bildern. Welche Auswirkung haben diese Fehler (FEC) eigentlich? Die Fehler schwanken auch sehr stark im Abstand von 20 - 30 min.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach 15 min.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nach 30 min.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crymes (30. Juli 2011)

Nichts, die sin ja begehbar.
Wenns zu viel nicht begehbare werden, dann sollte die Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt werden.
Bei dir kann von den Leistungsdaten
Her aber was nicht stimmen, da min Geiser ist als max .

Außerdem sind es auf dem einen Bild viel zu viele Fehler.


----------



## dorow (30. Juli 2011)

Sorry, deine Aussage bringt mir nichts, auch schon wegen dem Deutsch 

Bsp. begehbare, da min Geiser ist als max / WTF ist das?


----------



## Crymes (30. Juli 2011)

Entschuldige, mein I-Pod bat so ne scheiß korrektur.
Solange die Fehler behebbar sind, ist es eigentlich egal, wobei bei dir exorbiant viele Fehler vorkommen.
Bei dir ist auch was komisch, da oben der min Wert größer als der max Wert ist.


----------



## dorow (30. Juli 2011)

Alles klar, geht mit mit meinem I-Phone auch so.

Denke mal das es dadurch aber keine Probleme gibt, bis jetzt merke ich davon auch noch nichts. Auch nicht beim Online Spielen.

Jetzt sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodySuicide (30. Juli 2011)

FEC-Fehler kannste vernachlässigen. Um CRC-Fehler sollte man sich Sorgen machen, wenn die zuviel werden.


----------



## dorow (30. Juli 2011)

Alles klar. CRC Fehler habe ich noch keine gehabt.

Nach dem ich jetzt auch sehr viele nicht CRC Fehler hatte und immer wieder Verbindungs Abbrüche. Wurde mir ein neuer DSL / VDSL Splitter zugeschickt. Und siehe da es hat sich einiges verbessert. Werde es aber noch weiter beobachten.


----------

